# Retrofitting wall vent on an OTR microwave/hood comb



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Need pictures. As for a damper, it would be on the outside enclosure.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

new otr will also have a damper on the exhaust


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

yeah, if you had un-installed that org m/o you could have reversed the fan and that would have closed off the vent. all m/o are shipped for exterior venting-you have to change it for interior...no pictures of your setup but can't you tin snip that hood where it isn't stuccoed? that should expose the tube where you could then install-somehow-a correct hood. exhaust to the outside is SO much better than just dumping it back into the room-even though it has filters.


----------

